# ISOM Top 10



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I am grateful for all the advice that I have been given so far. I now have a good handful of Monte2's and a couple of RASS's in the box settling in. Now on to the the next stick for the collection. What shoule I buy? What are the best of the best out of the Isle?


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

My top 10 in no order what so ever:

partagas shorts
punch punch
PSD4
RASS
bolivar CG
partagas lusi
bolivar BF
cohiba siglo II
bolivar royal corona
bolivar CJ

Gotta love those bolivars!


----------



## BJ (Jan 1, 2000)

Sorry I don't have 10 but my favorites are:

1-Romeo y Julieta Belicoso
2-Punch Royal Coronation
3-Partagas Lusitanias

Th-Th-Th-Th-Thats all folks!

BJ


----------



## olateone (Jan 1, 2000)

PSD4
Lusi
BBF
PP
SLR pc
RyJ cazadores
QdO Imps
HdM DC
monte 1
RyJ churchills
all are better with age and shared.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

1. Bolivar Coronas Gigantes
2. Partagas Lonsdales
3. Bolivar Belicoso Finos
4. Punch Punch
5. Punch Super Selection #2
6. Monte #2
7. H. Upmann #2
8. Bolivar Petit Coronas
9. Punch Double Corona
10. Montecristo A


I am what I am.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

>I am grateful for all the 
>advice that I have been 
>given so far. I now 
>have a good handful of 
>Monte2's and a couple of 
>RASS's in the box settling 
>in. Now on to the 
>the next stick for the 
>collection. What shoule I buy? 
>What are the best of 
>the best out of the 
>Isle? 

Trinidads & Cuaba's would be a great addition!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

as many opinions as there are monkeys out there,here's mine...

for power...cohiba siglo 1
bolivar coronas junior

for taste...bolivar belicosos finos

of course its just todays opinion.
derrek


----------



## LuckiLeo (Jan 1, 2000)

Here's my 2p.

For power. Well, you got em, monte 2.

For taste. Bolivar BF, and Bolivar PC, and perhaps a Cuaba Generosos

For show and the best smoke ever (if you win the lottery and find a good bunch, rare these days). Cohiba Esplendido.

For chilling on a hot summer day, with a margarita. RnJ Cedros no.2

For chewing on in a noisy bar with your friends. La Flor De Cano Selectos.

When you got some time to kill, and want to plaster your self to the armhcair. Sancho Panza Sanchos.

For a quick Cuban fix. El Rey Del Mundo, Demi Tasse.

Thats all i can say.
Out of all this, if you can try only one thing, make sure its a Bolivar Petit Corona, you wont regret it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2001)

You've definitely got some good picks from the guys below. I don't know if value is important to you or not, but some of the smaller formats have been better lately, and you can save some money on them as well.

The Partagas Short is a main staple in my humi. IMHO, you just aren't complete without them. Great little pepper bombs, where if you have one, you will definitely want more. Very consistent, and great right outta the box.

Rafael Gonzales Coronas Extra is a great milder smoke that is good for the morning or early afternoon. Complex, but not overpowering, it's a consistent cigar with a good value too.

El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme is another good milder cigar that's very consistent, and cheap. Good for the morning or afternoon.

Punch...what can I say here? These are my favorite Cubans. Easily THE most consistent cigar is the Punch Punch, IMO. The Churchills are phenomonal, the DC's are sublime, the Punch Punch is outta this world, and the Black Prince is damn good. I really think you'd have a hard time going wrong with this brand. I recommend you get a box of Punch Punch and Partagas Shorts. You'd be happy with either one right now.

Good Smoking.
Sean


----------



## SteveK (Jan 1, 2000)

THis changes for me about every other week, but currently:

1. Bolivar BF
2. Partagas SD4
3. Upmann Mag 46
4. Punch Punch
5. HdM Epi 2
6. Punch Black Prince
7. Partagas Short (this and the following are interchangeable)
8. Ramone Allones SS
9. Cohiba Robusto
10. Monte 2


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

What I have smoked and enjoyed in no order of preference:
a. Cohiba Robusto
b. Trinidad Fundadores
c. Punch Punch
d. Juan Lopez Selection #2
e. Hoyo Epicure #2
f. Cohiba Siglo III
g. Ramon Allones Specially Selected
h. R&J Exhibition #4
i. Sancho Panza Belicosos

You'll notice that my favourite vitola is the robustos. 
alberto


----------



## DUFFER (Dec 11, 1997)

No specific order and like many others this constantly changes.

- R&J Exh.4
- Partagas Short
- RASS
- H. Upmann Conn No.1
- Upmann #2
- Monte #4
- Bolivar PC
- Bolivar RC
- RASCC
- Punch Punch


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Only 10? Thats a hard one and my "top" cigars seem to change often. 

For now...(in no particular order)

H Upmann Magnum 46
Romeo y Julieta Belicoso
Partagas Short Cabinet
San Cristobal Principe
Punch Royal Selection #12
Punch Punch
Partagas 8-9-8 Varnished
Juan Lopez Selection #2
Cohiba Robusto
Trinidad Fundadores


http://www.habanossa.com/imagewww/unicos.gif


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IMHO...in no particular order...

Bolivar Corona Gigante
Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Partagas Lusitania
Sancho Panza Belicoso
San Cristobal de la Habana La Punta
Ramon Allones Gigantes
Montecristo #2
Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
H. Upmann Sir Winston


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

my top 10 in no particular order:
Punch Punch
Punch Double Corona
Hoyo Double Corona
R&J Exibicion #3
Monte #2
Quai D'Orsay Gran Corona
RASS
Bolivar Corona Gigante
Cohiba Robusto
Hoyo Epicure #3
good luck, mcgoospot


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

My all-time favorite cigar is the...

Bolivar Corona Gigante

The next four are all tied for second...

Bolivar Belicoso Fino
Partagas Shorts Cabinets
Punch Punch Cabinets
Upmann #2

And here's five more...

Bolivar Petite Corona
Hoyo du Dauphine
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona
Romeo Belicoso
Upmann Magnum 46


----------



## TAK (Jan 1, 2000)

Thanks to all for their comments to this topic. It has helped make my dive into the ISOM world a great splash (RASS & Part Series # 4 as starters). Now to prioritize the list of choices!!!

Now I am leaning towards Bolivar PC's and Punch Punch as a followup.

Thanks,

TAK


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

Very good choices!
IMHO you can't go wrong with any of those! Enjoy.


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

An amazing selection of cigars have been mentioned and I am always writing down selections from lists like these to try - the problem I have is that even in London I have difficulty finding brands and vitolas like the Sancha Panza Belicosos.

I know that people are not overly keen on revealing sources but if someone would be so kind as to email me on [email protected] with a few links I would be very grateful.

Many thanks

Rod


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2001)

Many of my other favorites have been mentioned. 

You may like to try the Por Larranaga double corona. But you better sit down before you light it up.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Welcome to Club Stogie, magnus5!


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

Email sent.


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

: heres 10 of my favs

punch churchill
upmann swc
part lusi
punch/punch
part 898v
cohiba robusto
ryj pow
ra scc/ra pc
hdm epi 2
cuaba divino
and heres 10 more lol
sancho beli
ryj pc
punch rs 12
punch ss 2
quai imperials/gran coronas
upmann con #1
boli cr jr
boli cg
part short
vr famoso
and i could add 10 more if needed lol
kfd


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 1, 2000)

drill,
Anything you don't like?!!;-)


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

My top 10 in no particular order:

Punch Punch
Cohiba Robusto
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Punch Churchill
Saint Luis Rey Churchill
Quai D'Orsay Gran Corona
Partagas Serie D #4
Punch Double Corona
Monte #2
Bolivar Corona Gigante

Best quality overall brand-Punch


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

[updated:LAST EDITED ON Sep-21-01 AT 10:56 PM (CDT)]Damn, Kerry! You're my idol! LOL


----------



## drill (Jan 1, 2000)

my personal fav brand for flavor is punch!
this week anyways lol
kfd
i also like : >>see above lists<< 
lmao
and jsl, i dont make much of an idol unless you need a 
model for a buddha statue!
kfd


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

My top 10 this month - all at least 3 yrs old:
BRC,
HDM EPI#2,
RyJ PC,
Boli PC,
Punch Punch,
Punch Pet Punch,
Lusi,
RASCC,
Cuaba Divino,
Part Short.
The last one replaced RASS & JLopez #2.
Some of my other faves, but I rarely buy anymore:
Monti A, Monti #4, SP M, SP NP, SP C, BCR, Punch Churhill, SirWinston Churchill, Sancho Sancho, Cuaba Milli, Cohiba Robusto.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: RA PC's buy or no?*


----------

